# Rayines, 6000, con mucho perejil



## Dudu678

Totalmente absurdo, lo sé. Pero así es uno.

Felicidades a usted y que cumpla muchos más.

(Aviso: los mensajes que vienen a continuación están dotados de mayor calidez y originalidad.)


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Rayo de esperanza, eres tú, la que nos 
**A**yuda a entender lo hermoso que es la lengua castellana
**Y**a estás por los 6000
**I**nés, y todos tenemos que darte las gracias por haber
**N**acido   por supuesto, y por habernos iluminado con tu  sabiduría
**E**stás a punto de cumplir los 7000 (jaja) y exijo que
**S**igas iluminándonos con tus palabras tan sabias 

   ¡Feliz Postiversidad! 
*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Ines...
como puedes para tanto...seis mil son bastantes no?
Te envio muchos Abrazos, seis mil *Felicitaciones* y espero verte seguido viendo para llenarme de tu sabiduría...

Saluditos 
Rosangelus


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Felicidades Inés!

P.D. No es que me haya propuesto en desbancar a Dudu de su puesto de rey de los lacónicos y desabridos felicitando; es que soy así de seco dando enhorabuenas.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Felicidades Inés!
> 
> P.D. No es que me haya propuesto en desbancar a Dudu de su puesto de rey de los lacónicos y desabridos felicitando; es que soy así de seco dando enhorabuenas.


*¡¡Gracias!!* No te preocupes, con un poco de perejil nos arreglamos, y por supuesto, ¡la poesía de Bienvenidos y la ternura de ROSANGELUS, que me tira unos abrazos! ¡Vamos, lazarus, yo creo que igual me querés!
Y Dudu, desde ya muy agradecida por el comienzo del hilo (podés tratarme de vos, nomás).


----------



## heidita

Lo del perejil me lo tenéis que contar...no me entero.  ¡No es que eso sea difícil! 

Bueno, mi amiga Ines, a ver si me coges, ¿eh? No será difícil, me desbancas de un momento a otro, mala amiga  

Pero antes de nada, una fiestecita ¿no? ¡¡A ver si no te pasa lo que a este amigo!! Ya se sabe, las borracheras son malas... 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> Lo del perejil me lo tenéis que contar...no me entero. ¡No es que eso sea difícil! *Es que Dudu no tenía otra cosa a mano con qué tirarme . (¡Noooo, es por la rima, creo!)*
> 
> Bueno, mi amiga Ines, a ver si me coges, ¿eh? No será difícil, me desbancas de un momento a otro, mala amiga  *¡Estos españoles, no les podemos cambiar el lenguaje! (para solaz de los argentinos, seguramente)*
> 
> Pero antes de nada, una fiestecita ¿no? ¡¡A ver si no te pasa lo que a este amigo!! Ya se sabe, las borracheras son malas... *¡Gracias, Heidita, te re-banco!*
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*
**¡¡¡¡6000 ya!!!!     *​y como esta ... destilas sabiduría a los 4 vientos y nos ves a todos esperando ver aparecer tus posts.

Graciaaaaaaas Inés.
Un beso
Martine


----------



## Gévy

Inés, Inés, Inesita, Inés...

¡Felicidades!

Cuando de tanto escribir, te canses, espero que recicles tu ordenador y nos invites, jejejeje...

Pero mientras, que sigamos disfrutando de tus mensajes donde siempre van a la par sabiduría y alegría, generosidad y amistad.

Un montón de _bisous_ para ti, amiga_._

Edit: la foto era de un ordenador reciclado en barbacoa... Pero no funciona el enlace, buahhhhhhh....

_Gévy_


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Porfiiii, lo de la sabiduría déjenlo de lado!!....Es simple adicción.¡¡Gracias Martine, también es un placer leerte a vos!! 
¡¡Legaron los _bisous_!!, ¡Gracias amiga Gévy!


----------



## Dudu678

Estaba pensando que... no me alcanzan los dedos de la mano para contar los miles. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> Estaba pensando que... no me alcanzan los dedos de la mano para contar los miles. Seguiremos informando.


¿Heidita, no te parece muy misterioso Dudu?...Primero perejil, después se pone a contar con los dedos de la mano.... ¿Se pasará toda la noche así?


----------



## Bocha

Felicitaciones Inés.

6000 y de los buenos, (y mejores porque hablan igual que uno ).

(y los que no son argentinos...que no se enojen )

Un beso.


----------



## krolaina

Rayines said:


> ¿Heidita, no te parece muy misterioso Dudu?...Primero perejil, después se pone a contar con los dedos de la mano.... ¿Se pasará toda la noche así?


 
6000...perejil... a mí me tocó 2000...abril... Dudu, todos te queremos pero dedícate a ilustrarnos con tus post y deja las rimas!  

Inés, muchas felicidades no sólo por toda la ayuda que prestas, también por la simpatía con la que acompañas cada uno de los 6000 post que hemos tenido el placer de leer. 

Por unos 6000 más!
Felicidades.

Carol.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Inés, por tus magníficos aportes todos ellos llenos de inteligencia y sabiduría. Lo suyo sería escribir un poema o algo, pero aquí todavía es pronto y estoy medio dormido. Se lo dejaremos a Mate.

Saludos

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Es motivo de alegría felicitar a mi admirada Inesita, una forera sencillamente extraordinaria.  No concibo a WordReference sin la presencia de esta argentina tan culta, preparada, encantadora, siempre dispuesta a ayudar con una sonrisa en los labios.*

*Que Dios te bendiga, mi querida Inesita, y no sólo debemos felicitarte por tus maravillosos 6.000 aportes sino felicitarnos a nosotros mismos por poder contar contigo.*

*Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## Cubanboy

Felicidades, Ines, aquí te entró otro cubano. Pensabas que no iba a reciprocar tus felicitaciones, pues te equivocaste. Espero coincidir contigo en los próximos posts.
Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.
Cubanboy.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Uy!  Entre coger, tirar y entrar, creo que mejor cuido bien mis palabras para evitar malos entendidos.

Mejor corto y al punto (Mate, cuidado con una broma!):  Felicidades, Inesita!  Que viva Argentina, que me ha regalado unos amigos foreros demasiado geniales!

A por los 7000!


----------



## ampurdan

¡Ra, Ra, Ra!
¡Ahí está!
La única
La increíble
La inigualable
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrayinés que se desmarca con sus 6000 posts del resto del pelotón y sale disparadísima para... bueno, hacia el infinito póstico

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que prestas, Inés.


----------



## Rayines

¡Muchas gracias, queridos Bocha, Carol, Ant, Soledad, Cubanboy, Venezuelan_sweetie y ampurdan!


----------



## BETOREYES

Si BIENVENIDOS te hizo un acróstico, ¿por qué no puedo yo hacerte un anagrama?:

Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía Inesita.

Ya sé que no tiene sentido, pero eso significa que me senté un buen rato en mi computador pensando en vos 

De todas maneras seismil vivas para vos.


----------



## Mate

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Inés, por tus magníficos aportes todos ellos llenos de inteligencia y sabiduría. Lo suyo sería escribir un poema o algo, pero aquí todavía es pronto y estoy medio dormido. Se lo dejaremos a Mate.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ant


Inés: Yo también estoy medio dormido y además, tengo que salir. A la vuelta prometo copla.

Mate


----------



## Rayines

BETOREYES said:


> Si BIENVENIDOS te hizo un acróstico, ¿por qué no puedo yo hacerte un anagrama?:
> 
> Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía Inesita.


¡¡Pero ni Bécquer lo hubiera hecho mejor!!  



Mateamargo said:


> Inés: Yo también estoy medio dormido y además, tengo que salir. A la vuelta prometo copla.
> 
> Mate


Y bueno, qué querés, ¡¡ahora te agarraron para el churrete!!


----------



## Eugin

Querida Inesita,

gracias por tu infatigable tarea aquí en el foro de desasnarnos y de compartir con nosotros un poquito de todo lo que sabes. 
Gente como vos hace que uno quiera seguir participando en el foro y ayudando, pero nunca podremos llegar a igualar la calidad y calidez que te hacen ú n i c a.

 ¡*Muchas gracias* y *F E L I C I T A C I O N E S*!


----------



## loladamore

¡Rayos! Llego algo tarde. Venía encandilada por tu luz, creo.

Encontré esta *hermosa imagen* acompañada de este haiku:


verde y carmín
dibujado en el cielo
bebe el picaflor​ 
¿La autora? Una tal Inés de Argentina. ¿La conoces?

¡Muchas felicidades Inés!​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Rayines *o *Inés* el *Rayo*: 

Un rayo a veces travieso, 
otras revoltoso , 
muchas directo, 
en ocasiones un tornado, 
a menudo luminoso, 
algunas atrevido, 
otras cálido, 
pero siempre hermoso.


----------



## Rayines

¡Qué emoción, *Víctor*, muchas gracias, y también a *Euge* y *Lola* por sus palabras y por sus imágenes!


----------



## Mate

La tormenta se avecina 
Los mosquitos son legión,
Pero este Mate se apresta
A cantar con emoción.

No compito ni alardeo;
Soy uno más del montón.
Gaucho deshecho y matrero:
¡No me anda ni el calefón!

Cada vez que en algún foro 
A tallar vos te metés 
Hasta el cóndor majestuoso
Tuerce el cogote al revés.

Y si acaso te ponés
A exhibir tu eximia pluma
Lo que ilumina la luna 
Empalidece a tus pies.

Duerma manso cual gatito
Aquél corajudo puma:
_Dejelá_ escribir tranquila,
Que como Inés no hay ninguna.

Sapo que canta en la lluvia;
Zorro que acecha en la broza,
Una culebra dibuja
Su figura en las baldosas.

A la gran amiga Inés
Hoy le cantan los más justos.
Gente _léida_ y pensadora
Vino a rendirle tributo.

Le dedico yo estos versos
Como mi humilde homenaje:
Amiga ¡tenga coraje!
Y resista el tormentón,
Que el buen viento que se viene
Alejará el nubarrón.

Mateamargo


----------



## Rayines

Mateamargo said:


> La tormenta se avecina
> Los mosquitos son legión,
> Pero este Mate se apresta
> A cantar con emoción....................


Mate: ¡No tengo palabras para agradecerte!....Imaginarme un cóndor torciendo el cogote, al zorro, al sapo, todos por ahí dando vuelta.........ya mosquitos parece que no hay....en fin.....tus coplas coronan la vena poética de este hilo: Bienvenidos, Víctor Pérez, las chicas, condimentado todo con el perejil de Dudu.
¡Mil thenquius!!


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, después de leer a Mate, me uno al club de los parcos y faltos de imaginación del foro.

Mirando ahora el clásico hilo de sólo/solo (me sorprendió verlo en mi correo resucitado), lo primero que he pensado es: Rayines contestando de nuevo en este hilo,  ¡Ay, Señor, dame la paciencia de Inés! Y, a continuación he visto que llevabas 6041 mensajes.

¡Dios mío! ¿Como es posible que no haya felicitado aún a la gran dama del foro!

Muchas felicidades, es un placer siempre verte por aquí.


----------



## totor

como siempre, yo llegando tarde a los festejos. ¿ya no quedan confites?

*¡lo mejor de lo mejor a inés
en su sesqui… bueno, lo que sea
postiversario!*​


----------



## Rayines

¡Muchas gracias, totor y Marujita!...Pero como este hilo ya se va cerrando, me quedó una sola duda, y tengo que preguntarlo: ¿lo de BETOREYES lo entendieron?:





> *Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía Inesita*.


, o es verdad esto:





> Ya sé que no tiene sentido


? (Muchas gracias igual, Betito....)

  **  *  *  *  *  *​


----------



## jlc246

Felicidades y muchas gracias. Thank you for your interesting and helpful posts. Congratulations on your postiversary and best wishes - jlc


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Ines!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Con cierto retraso, por haber estado de viaje, pero con mucho gusto felicito a Rayines por sus 6.000 mensajes.

¿Quién dijo que la cantidad y la calidad están reñidos?


----------



## Mate

Rayines said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, totor y Marujita!...Pero como este hilo ya se va cerrando, me quedó una sola duda, y tengo que preguntarlo: ¿lo de BETOREYES lo entendieron?:, o es verdad esto:? (Muchas gracias igual, Betito....)
> 
> 
> **  *  *  *  *  *​


Esto puso Beto:

*"...¿por qué no puedo yo hacerte un anagrama?:*

_*Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía Inesita."*_


*Esto dice el diccionario de WR:*

*anagrama *

m. Palabra que resulta de la transposición o reordenación de las letras de otra:
"Roma" es anagrama de "amor".
El historietista Lino Palacio tenía un personaje, Radrágaz, que hablaba todo con la "a". Después salió con otro que se llamaba Rodolfo, que hablaba todo con la "o". 

Mucho después León Gieco compuso un tema -"Ojo con los Orozco"- que fue un hit: 

_"Nosotros no somos como los Orozco,_
_yo los conozco, son ocho los monos: _
_Pocho, Toto, Cholo, Tom, _
_Moncho, Rodolfo, Otto, Pololo... "_

Al parecer, lo de Beto es, en efecto, un anagrama. Aunque se parece más bien a uno de esos trabalenguas tipo "Dábale arroz a la zorra el abad". O tal vez esté inspirado en alguno de los artistas citados arriba. 

Chi lo sa...


Saluti - Mateamaro


----------



## Rayines

> *Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía Inesita."*


Y si te fijás bien, ¡él usa sólo las letras de mi nombre !. Gracias, Mate.

Por supuesto, gracias también a jlc246, Etcetera y Marcos .


----------



## Maruja14

No, Inés, yo no lo entendí,pero como aquí está casi todo permitido...


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Porfiiii, lo de la sabiduría déjenlo de lado!!....Es simple adicción.¡¡Gracias Martine, también es un placer leerte a vos!!
> ¡¡Legaron los _bisous_!!, ¡Gracias amiga Gévy!


 

Enorme contribución a este foro. Mis congratulaciones.
Felicidades
Ivy29


----------



## Rayines

Maruja14 said:


> No, Inés, yo no lo entendí,pero como aquí está casi todo permitido...


Mirá Maruja, creo que es así: En *Sé esa seta tiesa, sentía*, están las mismas letras de *Inesita*. Ése es el anagrama.
E Ivy, ¡¡muchas gracias por tus saludos!!


----------

